# Playing live w/11R, Kemper, whatever..



## punisher911 (Nov 20, 2014)

For those of us who use 11Rs, Kempers, PODHDs, RP360s, or whatever else processor... When/if you use it live, do you use your own powered speaker on stage or do you just run direct and the use the venue provided monitors?

For the record, I run my 11R into Harbinger V2115 powered PA speakers at home. Still kind of debating whether to use my 11R or my Digitech RP360XP for my show next Wednesday...


----------



## Forrest_H (Nov 20, 2014)

With the few gigs I've played my POD, I've been lucky enough to gig with someone who owns a full PA system that sounds pretty good, and a mixer.

I think running direct works the best for me right now, but that's because I get to use a setup I know sounds good, something I use all the time in rehearsals. However, I would think that running your own cab mic'ed up would be the best option, mostly because there's always a chance of playing a show and the sound guy has no idea what to do with the weird VCR looking device you're asking to plug in 

But that's just me.


----------



## InfestedRabite (Nov 21, 2014)

Forrest_H said:


> With the few gigs I've played my POD, I've been lucky enough to gig with someone who owns a full PA system that sounds pretty good, and a mixer.
> 
> I think running direct works the best for me right now, but that's because I get to use a setup I know sounds good, something I use all the time in rehearsals. However, I would think that running your own cab mic'ed up would be the best option, mostly because there's always a chance of playing a show and the sound guy has no idea what to do with the weird VCR looking device you're asking to plug in
> 
> But that's just me.



If you're doing a gig with a sound guy who doesn't know how to plug in an XLR cable and send that signal back to the monitors, you could prolly kick him off the desk and do it yourself at that point


----------



## punisher911 (Nov 28, 2014)

Did the gig last night. Didn't bring any form of speaker, just ran direct with my 11R. I will say, not a fan of the soundman. I could hear myself just fine, but he just put everyone in their own monitor and didn't mix anything. Usually we have the full sound running into the monitors so we can hear everyone in the band. He had just me in my monitor, just the singer in his monitor, and so on... Oh well, we still played and had fun.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Dec 7, 2014)

I've never heard a Kemper live, but I'd assume it would sound similar to most other modelers.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Jan 16, 2015)

^ THese guys use Kemper live.. in their boards! awesome but huge set up http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/285368-northlane-rig-run-through.html


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll be going into a power amp and cab with my Axe FX for shows. I've just never really been impressed with the way guitars feel coming out of PAs at smaller shows.


----------



## Quitty (Jan 21, 2015)

I always bring my wedge along but rarely use it. I think i actually plugged it in twice in the past thirty-something shows i had since i got the Kemper.

You will need a soundman you can work with. If you want to feedback like you do with a cab, for instance, you're going to have to hear yourself pretty loud onstage - and the more instruments on your monitor mix, the louder you'll have to be.
Also, many of our soundguys don't know the difference between line and mic inputs. Running through two preamps isn't half as bad as having an amateur mic job, but you should be aware.

It is totally worth it, though. Not relying on the soundguy for anything but volume, being able to really know what you sound like and having that same sound wherever you go, not to mention the infinite number of problems the Kemper's I/O solve... I assume the 11R is similar in that regard.


----------



## CTID (Jan 21, 2015)

I run my Pod HD500 through my amp every gig, no exceptions. Not that I wouldn't be happy with my sound if I ran direct, but a lot of shows that I've played in the past few years with different bands, there's typically no mic'd cabs and my band's other guitarist is full analogue, so it'd sound awfully lopsided with me coming through a PA system and then him coming through his amp and cab.


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 21, 2015)

we did both with our band. atm our guitarist uses his kemper and goes straight to the FOH. he gets his monitor mix and thats it. no cabs etc.
we also have used the pod hd pro with and a velocity300 into a 4x12" cab.

i prefer the direct way for a clean stage sound and no mic bleed.


----------



## buriedoutback (Jan 30, 2015)

Ibanez RGA8 > Line 6 HD500 > Alto Professional TS 115A > FOH x 2 cause I run in stereo.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Feb 3, 2015)

Axe FXII and Rocktron Velocity300 through a cab. I do not trust the soundmen and PA systems of the smaller clubs to go direct. And if I anyways had to haul my FRFR monitor I can just as well take an 2x12" cab with me and be sure it works.


----------

